# Quotes that make us think.



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

like this one;

Let him who would move the world first ,move himself..


Failure is not a single, cataclysmic event. You
don’t fail overnight. Instead, failure is a few
errors in judgment, repeated every day.


We make a living by what we get, but we make
a life by what we give.

Who would you apply them to?

It’s easy to make a buck. It’s a lot tougher to
make a difference.

You can’t build a reputation on what you’re going
to do.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Apr 2009)

Best quote i've ever read and believe in.

Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Apr 2009)

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."
Mark Twain


----------



## zztop (17 Apr 2009)

Those how say theres gonna be an economic crash no nathin about nathin
Bartholomew Ahearn


----------



## Caveat (17 Apr 2009)

"But man, proud man,
Dress'd in a little brief authority,
Most ignorant of what he's most assur'd—
His glassy essence—like an angry ape
Plays such fantastic tricks before high heaven
As makes the angels weep"

Shakespeare; _Measure for Measure_

Not exactly thought provoking, but just true and humbling - and of course, well said.

_Edit:_ In fact my signature I quite like - _Everyone is wise until they speak_  - I think it's Chinese or something. Very simple and basic but again, true. To me it suggests a few things: It's a comment on smug fence sitters, afraid to commit and the aloof observers who find it easy to be smart just by being begrudging but not contributing and it also reminds me of that political poem/warning; "First they came"


----------



## Caveat (17 Apr 2009)

zztop said:


> Those how say theres gonna be an economic crash no nathin about nathin
> Bartholomew Ahearn


 
 good one!


----------



## Chocks away (17 Apr 2009)

To repeat what others have said, requires education; to challenge it, requires brains. (Mary Pettibone Poole)


----------



## Caveat (17 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> To repeat what others have said, requires education; to challenge it, requires brains. (Mary Pettibone Poole)


 
OK, so I guess you 'only' have education then...


----------



## Chocks away (17 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> OK, so I guess you 'only' have education then...



Hell, you're not going to make me precious. I'm of to make a Cappuccino


----------



## dodo (17 Apr 2009)

Quote from Bob Dylan on't judge a man unless you have walked in his shoes''

Quote from Elvis, '' I  feel lonely in a crowded room ''


----------



## Chocks away (28 Apr 2009)

There's mercy in every place,
And mercy, encouraging thought! 
Gives even affliction a grace
And reconciles man to his lot. [Cowper]


----------



## shnaek (29 Apr 2009)

"Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see."
Arthur Schopenhauer

"If you believe you cannot win, then you already lost."


----------



## Slash (29 Apr 2009)

"If your actions inspire others to dream more, learn more, and become more, you are a leader"
John Quincy Adams


----------



## thedaras (29 Apr 2009)

Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress.But I repeat myself...(Mark Twain )


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Apr 2009)

Ever heard of Desiderata ?? Some links below. Great wisdom I think, and not dressed up too folksy.

At soft moments like this I often quote the sarcastic line from The Snapper - "I think I'm going to cry" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiderata
http://www.poetseers.org/the_great_poets/misc/desid


p.s. it has that line about "you are a child of the universe" that's used in the Leinster gift grub song, itself based on some original song by someone I never heard of ....


----------



## Caveat (29 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Ever heard of Desiderata ?? Some links below. Great wisdom I think, and not dressed up too folksy.


 
I like it too.  It's been kind of hijacked by christian happy clappies but it's nice  - if a bit cheesy.


----------



## thedaras (29 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Ever heard of Desiderata ?? Some links below. Great wisdom I think, and not dressed up too folksy.
> 
> At soft moments like this I often quote the sarcastic line from The Snapper - "I think I'm going to cry"
> 
> ...


 
Just had a look at that,and its cool.Thanks.


----------



## Simeon (29 Apr 2009)

Kipling's "IF". A bit like Desiderata. Have got it framed on the back of the loo door.  People always comment on it.


----------



## Purple (29 Apr 2009)

Quotes attributed to Abraham Lincoln (but he probably never said most of them):

_”You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong.  

You cannot help the small men by tearing down the big men.

You cannot help the poor by destroying the rich.  

You cannot lift the wage earner up by pulling down the wage payer.

You cannot keep out of trouble by spending more than your income.  

You cannot further the brotherhood of man by inciting class hatreds.

You cannot establish security on borrowed money.  

You cannot build character and courage by taking away man’s initiative and independence.

You cannot help men permanently by doing for them what they could and should do for themselves.” _


The last one is my favourite.


----------



## Firefly (29 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Ever heard of Desiderata ?? Some links below. Great wisdom I think, and not dressed up too folksy.
> 
> At soft moments like this I often quote the sarcastic line from The Snapper - "I think I'm going to cry"
> 
> ...


 
That's lovely and has lifted my heart.

Thanks Betsy.


----------



## dockingtrade (29 Apr 2009)

If you think you can do a thing or think you can't do a thing, you're right.

Henry Ford


----------



## Thirsty (29 Apr 2009)

I always knew that one as  "Don't judge a man unless you have walked a mile in his shoes''  to which a smart alec added...

" 'cos then you're a mile away and you also have his shoes "


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2009)

"Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans."

John Lennon,  Born: 9/10/1940, Died: 8/12/1980


----------



## Simeon (29 Apr 2009)

ASSUME ....... makes an ASS out of U and ME. Senor A Nonne


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> "Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans."
> 
> John Lennon, Born: 9/10/1940, Died: 8/12/1980


 
And  another of J.L.'s 

" A dream you dream alone is only a dream. A dream you dream together is reality"


----------



## Randy (29 Apr 2009)

The beauty about telling the truth is that it's the only story you have to remember!

Politicians please take note!!


----------



## di74 (29 Apr 2009)

Success is getting what you want.... happiness is wanting what you get.


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Apr 2009)

Procrastinate *NOW*!


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Apr 2009)

Before you go climbing the ladder, make sure it's against the right wall.


----------



## shootingstar (2 May 2009)

My neighbour always says "Happy woman, happy man"

how true...


----------



## mick1960 (7 May 2009)

Nothing is as real as a dream. The world can change around you, but your dream will not. 
 Responsibilities need not erase it. Duties need not obscure it. 
 Because the dream is within you, no one can take it away. 
 Buddhist saying​


----------



## mick1960 (7 May 2009)

We are responsible for what we are, and whatever we wish ourselves to be, we have the power to make ourselves. If what we are now has been the result of our own past actions, it certainly follows that whatever we wish to be in future can be produced by our present actions; so we have to know how to act.​


----------



## ney001 (7 May 2009)

Weaseling out of things is important to learn. It’s what separates us from the animals?  except the weasel!

Homer J Simpson


----------



## mick1960 (7 May 2009)

very good ney lol


----------



## moneygrower (14 May 2009)

We'll cross that bridge when we build it.


----------



## D8Lady (14 May 2009)

Seek forgiveness, not permisson. A Jesuit saying.


----------



## Ash 22 (14 May 2009)

'The more I meet people , the more I like my dog.' Don't know who said it but its certainly true!


----------



## BlueSpud (19 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Quotes attributed to Abraham Lincoln (but he probably never said most of them):
> 
> _”You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong. _
> 
> ...


 
It's hard to pick out one, when they are all saying the same thing.


----------



## BlueSpud (19 May 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> 'The more I meet people , the more I like my dog.' Don't know who said it but its certainly true!


 
Good old Mark Twain said it (first).


----------



## S.L.F (19 May 2009)

I've always loved this one.

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.

Confucius


----------



## ringledman (19 May 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."
> Mark Twain


 
Nice man real nice...


_We cannot discover new oceans unless we have the courage to lose sight of the shore_

_To avoid criticism, say nothing, do nothing, be nothing_


----------



## redstar (20 May 2009)

"To be is to do" - Socrates
"To do is to be" - Sartre
"Do Be Do Be Do" - Sinatra


----------



## Chocks away (20 May 2009)

"Quotes that make us think".  thedaras (16.04.2009) _Exactly! _


----------

